# Porsche 997 Turbo 2007 - Paint Correction



## Racer

Hello

The second 997 Turbo we had but this time for a full paint correction and some light work inside.
It came near the lunch time after doing 300 kms of trip at..high speeds , and in the sun looked like this.



















































It will relax for some hours to be safely washed.


















After the rest and the Cº came down we start working.


















Time to paint correct


























other angle



























The results started to show


































Little 5050 on the bonnet




































































5050




















































Front bumper


















Doors




























































































Sideways













































































































































Wing


































Engine trunk



































































Another angle of the motor


















5050



























Bumper



















































Rimms , wheelarches




















































































the exaust


















Here a little test for the exaust system










Zymol Concours for LSP










The Show off
































































































































































































































Um quick detail no interior para não ir mal composto embora tenha sido algo mesmo light e por cortesia.










Some quick pics before the owner leave and the day was a mix of rain and heavy clouds











































Regards

Rui


----------



## Racer

Next one to be presented

993 4S with only 26000 kms


----------



## AaronGTi

amazing work!!


----------



## Racer

AaronGTi said:


> amazing work!!


Thanks aaron , glad you like mate :thumb:


----------



## prokopas

Astonishing work Rui


----------



## stefstef

Excellent work!!!
Best car ever!!


----------



## slrestoration

Great stuff Rui, some cracking finished shots:thumb:


----------



## Racer

prokopas said:


> Astonishing work Rui





stefstef said:


> Excellent work!!!
> Best car ever!!





slrestoration said:


> Great stuff Rui, some cracking finished shots:thumb:


thank you guys and the 997 Turbo was sold like brand new in Spain


----------



## urbhind

Now it looks like is should, great work.


----------



## Faysal

I have only one word for you Rui MAGNIFICO!!! Stunning transformation of a real beast of a car!Thanks for sharing with us :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## stangalang

Stunning once again


----------



## The_Bouncer

Super work - That paint was in poor condition for sure.

Great looking car :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing now..:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Racer

urbhind said:


> Now it looks like is should, great work.





Faysal said:


> I have only one word for you Rui MAGNIFICO!!! Stunning transformation of a real beast of a car!Thanks for sharing with us :thumb:
> 
> Faysal





stangalang said:


> Stunning once again





The_Bouncer said:


> Super work - That paint was in poor condition for sure.
> 
> Great looking car :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing now..:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


The paint was in a very bad shape and the car improved a lot just being detailed.
Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

Awesome!


----------



## Eurogloss

*Superb work on one of my favourite Porsche's :thumb:

You have bought this car back to life Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## dhiren_motilal

looking at the indoor pics - wow
looking at the pics outdoor - WOW

nice work mate!!! looks amazing!


----------



## Socal Brian

Rui you are amazing! Beautiful work!


----------



## Keir

stunning.


----------



## Racer

Eurogloss said:


> *Superb work on one of my favourite Porsche's :thumb:
> 
> You have bought this car back to life Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*





dhiren_motilal said:


> looking at the indoor pics - wow
> looking at the pics outdoor - WOW
> 
> nice work mate!!! looks amazing!





Socal Brian said:


> Rui you are amazing! Beautiful work!





Keir said:


> stunning.


*Many thanks for your kind comments :thumb:*


----------



## veb

One of the best details i have seen on the 997 turbo, incredible eye for detail on this, flawless finish:thumb: what compounds did you use?, great job on the rear spoiler, very impressed


----------



## telgraham

stunning


----------



## Racer

veb said:


> One of the best details i have seen on the 997 turbo, incredible eye for detail on this, flawless finish:thumb: what compounds did you use?, great job on the rear spoiler, very impressed


*Thanks and i used Menzerna FG500.*



telgraham said:


> stunning


:thumb:


----------



## cheffi

damnit rui, you're making my life quite hard now... :lol:

(have to do a turbo and turbo s next week, and now i know how these things SHOULD look like... thats gonna be a lot of work :buffer::thumb

(wow as usual )


----------



## Racer

cheffi said:


> damnit rui, you're making my life quite hard now... :lol:
> 
> (have to do a turbo and turbo s next week, and now i know how these things SHOULD look like... thats gonna be a lot of work :buffer::thumb
> 
> (wow as usual )


Thanks man and good look for such nice cars , you are going to treat them right , im sure


----------



## N8KOW

Beautiful work !


----------



## VW STEVE.

Great job but how the fooook did it get like that in the first place?.


----------



## Racer

N8KOW said:


> Beautiful work !


*Thank you :thumb:*



VW STEVE. said:


> Great job but how the fooook did it get like that in the first place?.


*It´s very easy , polished very "well" by a dealership *


----------



## CTR247

Great work guys, that 997tt turned out perfect, love the finish. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Demetrios72

Stunning :argie:

Great work!!


----------

